# Teichplanung



## bernias (25. Jan. 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe jetzt ziemlich viel gelesen und daraus meine erste Teichplanung erstellt.
Ersetzt werden soll eine Teichpfütze (vom Vorgänger angelegt), also ein Kuhle im Boden, die mit Folie ausgeschlagen ist. Es soll eine Mischung aus Natur- und Schwimmteich werden, wobei der Naturteich im Vordergrund steht. Also 'schwimmen' höchstens mal zum abkühlen im Sommer (2-4 Personen, keine kleinen Wasserratten).
Fische kommen keine mehr rein.

An der Terrasse (ev. auch umlaufend) geht es senkrecht auf ca. 50cm Wassertiefe, da ist dann eine Stufe etwa 60cm breit. Dann geht es leicht schräg auf die Tiefe von 130cm.
2 Bodenabläufe (leichtes Gefälle zu den BA's) und ein Randskimmer (110er) in einen Schacht mit umgekehrtem Bogensieb (Luftbesprudelt).
Nach dem Bogensieb in einen LH, der etwa 10cm über das Teichniveau hebt. Von dort in den FG.
Wenn an dieser Stelle zu viel Wasser kommt, gibt es einen Abzweig direkt in den Teich oder in einen Bachlauf.
Es ist nur der Grobfilter (Bogensieb) vorgesehen. Die Hauptfilterung soll im FG stattfinden. Von der Nutzung des Teiches her gesehen, will ich das Säubern des FG gerne ab und an machen.

Ja nach Bodenbeschaffenheit kommt nur 1000er Vlies oder Betonausgleich drauf. Die 110er Rohre werden mit Beton befestigt.
Die Folie möchte ich im FG auf jeden Fall vermörteln. Vermutlich auch den Rand und die erste Stufe im Teich oder vielleicht auch alles. Ich habe halt jetzt an meiner Pfütze gesehen, wie die Teichfolie kaputt geht.
Folie: 1mm aber PVC oder EPDM?
Vlies zum vermörteln
Ufermatte rundum
Randbefestigung an der Terrasse an der Wand, sonst mit Edelstahlposten und Randstreifen.
LH: denke es reicht ein 125er in einem 400er Rohr, Tiefe ca. 1m.

Skizzen der Planung (genaue Maße kommen erst, wenn der Schnee weg ist).
 
 
Ich freue mich auf Zustimmung und viele Verbesserungsvorschläge


----------



## bernias (25. Jan. 2019)

Habe noch Bilder vom Istzustand gefunden.


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Grundsätzlich sollte deine Planung aufgehen, jedoch würde ich den Luftheber schon größer wählen. Bei 2 Bodenabläufen und einem Wandskimmer solltest Du mit 25.000 l/h schon rechnen, damit in den Leitungen auch ein ausreichender Sog bzw. eine genügende Strömung vorhanden ist, dass weniger Schmutz liegen bleibt. Da Du auch noch 10 cm in die Höhe möchtest, bedarf es hier auch einer entsprechend leistungsstärkeren Luftpumpe, die genügend Kraft erzeugt und so ggf. die Verluste durch die Höhe etwas kompensiert. Die 10 cm klingen vielleicht nicht viel, sind aber beim Luftheber schon deutlich, so dass sich Verluste einstellen werden. Vielleicht kann man schauen, dass man diese Förderhöhe tatsächlich soweit wie möglich runter setzen kann. Eigentlich kann man meiner Meinung nach auch mit 0 cm Förderhöhe arbeiten, da der Filtergraben nicht zwingend höher stehen muss. Je nach Aufbau dient der Filtergraben doch eh nur dem Durchlauf bzw. dem Absetzen von Schmutz, was Du ja schon mit einem Grobschmutzfilter in Form deines umgekehrten Spaltsiebes erreichst. Letztendlich sollten in dem Filtergraben viele UW-Pflanzen sein, welche die Nährstoffe umwandeln und abbauen.

Wichtig wäre dann aus meiner Sicht, dass man die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit für den Filtergraben anpasst und ggf. die Rückläufe aufteilt, so dass zwei unterschiedliche Volumen entstehen, da Filtergräben eher langsam durchströmt werden sollten. Hier kann man evtl. eine Bypass-Lösung bauen, so dass ein Teil direkt zur Strömungsunterstützung in den Teich geht und der Rest durch den Filtergraben geleitet wird.

Einige Beispiele dafür findet man hier im Forum bereits und ich denke, davon kann man sich was abschauen.

Wegen der Vermörtelung findest Du hier auch sehr viele schöne Beiträge und Hinweise. Ich denke, bei Vermörtelung kann man die EPDM mit 1,1 oder 1,3 mm am Stück nehmen. Bei PVC-Folie würde ich schon 1,5 mm nehmen. Aber dazu schaue nochmal in die passenden Beiträge im Schwimmteich-Forenbereich.

PS: Den 400er Schacht eher mit mind. 1,50 m berücksichtigen, damit auch ein LH von mind. 1 m Länge hinein passt. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, schaden 2 m Tiefe auch nicht, da Luftheber mit einer Eintauchtiefe von 1,50-1,70 m stabiler und ruhiger laufen. Man bedenke auch, dass oben noch ein Bogen drauf muss und unten je nach Bauweise Trichter oder ähnlich auch Platz brauchen.


----------



## bernias (26. Jan. 2019)

Hallo und danke Zacky für Dein Feedback.
Dein Argument bezüglich Förderhöhe und Filtergraben überzeugt. Dann werde ich mal weiter planen mit 0cm Höhe es FG's.
Dann werde ich die Rückläufe so aufteilen, dass ein passender Durchfluss für den FG entsteht und der Rest als Bachlauf / direkt in den Teich zurückgeht.
Dadurch wird der FG größer werden und seitlich eine Sumpfzone bekommen. 
Direkte Einleitung könnte im spitzen Winkel/in einer Ecke erfolgen, so dass hoffentlich eine Strömung entsteht. Der 'Bachlauf' wird dann nur wenig Gefälle haben und eher ein durchströmter Graben sein. Aber passt doch und sieht sicher auch gut aus.
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, lass ich vermutlich den Bachlauf..... Der FG ist groß genug.

LH tiefer planen ok. 
Ein Bogen oben bedeutet etwa 5cm zusätzliche Förderhöhe?

Überschlagsmäßig wird die Oberfläche so 60m² und das Wasservolumen so 60m³. Wenn ich die genauen Abmaße habe, kann ich ev. auf einen BA verzichten.
Dann gäbe es einen BA, in Längsrichtung mit je 3m Weg zum BA und seitlich max 2m Weg, 2-3% Bodengefälle.

Und jetzt Meinungsbildung zur Folie....


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Jan. 2019)

Deine Planung ist für den Anfang gut.

60m³ Volumen- bei einem Fischteich würde man jetzt versuchen alles 1 x pro Stunde umzuwälzen.

Bei 2 BA und 1 Skimmer bekommt man sparsam ca. 30m³/h durch. Verrohrung in KG 125 sinnvoll. Reinigungsmöglicheiten (Abzweige nach oben, Standrohrkammer etc.) aller ankommenden und abgehenden Rohre ebenfalls.
LH in KG 160 oder KG 200 2m lang....Thomas AP60/80 oder Secoh 60 oder 80...reicht. ca. 40-60W fürs Pumpen.

Die 30m³ müssen auch durch alles durch....entsprechend große Fläche der Spaltsiebe....Anzahl..Kosten...Bastelei...grobe Vorfilterung
muss man gegenrechnen mit einem TF....z.B.
oder Platz lassen im Filterkeller....

Rückläufe 30m³...mittig in einen Filtergraben...läuft dann an den Enden per Flansch, Rohr und Bogen in den Teich-> Kreiströmung.
Der Fitergraben muß dann aber mind. 3m breit sein....dort setzt sich dann Feinsediment ab....was irgendwann entsorgt werden muß....


----------



## bernias (26. Jan. 2019)

Hi Thorsten.
Also definitiv kein Fischteich. Und schwimmen - wie oben geschrieben - wenig. Zum richtigen schwimmen fahren wir in einen nahen See...

Der Teich von @anz111 entspricht so ziemlich meinen Vorstellungen. Deshalb auch nur die Vorsiebung mit dem Bogensieb(en).
Absetzenden Schlamm aus der FG-Mitte 1x/Jahr absaugen: das will ich wohl gerne tun...
Der FG soll in der Mitte einen 80cm tiefen 'Graben' haben, zur Seite wirds flacher (so wie Du es skizziert hast).

Ich habe an ein Sieb mit 300µ  so etwa 60x60 (40x80)cm gedacht (etwa wie Bogensiebfilter Ultrasieve III 300 standart).
Oliver kommt da bei einem deutlich größeren Teich ja auch mit klar.
Das war so meine Idee: etwa 10m³ 'filtern'/h ... oder 15m³/h damit was für die Strömung bleibt.
FG soll etwa 6x3m (vielleicht auch 7x3m) werden, mittig hinein: das wären 2x5m³/h. Ist das nicht zuviel?

Bei der Vermörtelung einer (PVC)-Folie fasziniert mich, dass anschließend keine Falten mehr vorhanden sind...(und Eigenbau)
Und dass die Abdichtung des FG beim Ausräumen gegeben ist.
Einen, der PVC-Platten verarbeitet, habe ich hier leider noch nicht gefunden (südl. Augsburg). Dann könnte der große Teich mit den Platten gebaut werden, der FG mit vermörtelter Folie....


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Jan. 2019)

Ich schreibe es hier auch wieder gerne....ich würde keinen Pflanzenfilterteich mehr anlegen für einen Schwimmteich...
Ringsherum um die Schwimmzone seitlich Pflanzzonen und gut. Da ist Deine Idee mit der einen Stufe schon nicht schlecht.
Diese Stufe auf c. -50cm macht auch aus Sicherheitsgründen Sinn...wenn man dort rutschfest stehen kann und rauskommt.
Musst Du mal hier unter Schwimmteiche gucken.. Peter Boden oder anz111 z.B. von der Teichform her.

Folie mit Falten und dadurch viel teure Folie in Falten verlegt, Vließ oder Verbundmatte und Beton
oder
PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt

Ich habe ja die erste Variante (link siehe Signatur unten) und würde deshalb im nächsten Leben auf PEHD zurückgreifen und faltenfrei einschweißen lassen.
Preislich wird es nicht viel teurer- aber weniger Aufwand.....

Egal welche Teichform und Variante, Filtertechnik Du wählst- Verrohrung hin und weg von einem "Filterkeller "  ist schon gut...


----------



## Zacky (26. Jan. 2019)

bernias schrieb:


> Ein Bogen oben bedeutet etwa 5cm zusätzliche Förderhöhe?



Nicht zwingend. Wenn der Bogen mit seiner Oberkante nahe Wasseroberfläche ist, hast Du erstmal gar keine Förderhöhe. Die Förderhöhe ergibt sich später nur aus der Leveldifferenz die zwischen den Zuläufen und dem Luftheber selbst entsteht. Das heißt, wenn der Luftheber mehr weg zieht, als durch die Zuläufe nachkommt, dann entsteht eine gewisse Differenz, die man als "Förderhöhe" bezeichnen könnte. Diese Differenz ist aber grundsätzlich auch gewünscht, da dies auch Bestandteil deiner Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten innerhalb der Grundleitungen ist.


----------



## bernias (29. Jan. 2019)

Ich habe mir nun die Tröt's von @PeterBoden uns @anz111 nochmal genauer angesehen.
Daraus ist entstanden:
- Es soll ein naturnaher (Schwimm)Teich mit möglichst wenig Technik werden. Kein Fischbesatz.
- Reinigung (Boden und Ufergraben) sollte möglichst wenig Einsatz erfordern. Leicht trübes Wasser darf sein.
- Im Sommer muss wenig Pflege möglich sein, da auch längere Reisen warten. Leeren des Korbes am Bogensieb ist gewährleistet.
- Da wir den Teich mit Trinkwasser befüllen müssen, darf das Absaugen von Boden und UG nicht so viel Wasser verbrauchen.
Sobald wie möglich wird die Größe festgelegt mit genauen Maßen.
Dann geht es in Anlehnung an Peter #1 weiter.

Wasseranalyse Trinkwasser wird besorgt. Ebenso 2te Wasseruhr (Gartenbewässerung).

Ob das vorgesiebte Wasser vom Bogensieb mit FH oder mit kleiner Pumpe zurückgefördert wird, ist noch offen (wobei mir der FH schon sehr gefällt).
Nur würde der dann keine großen Leistungen liefern müssen.
Beim Bau möchte ich für den Fall der Fälle ein/zwei Bodenabläufe vorsehen. Käme sicherlich auch der Bodenreinigung zu gute. Bedeutet anderseits sicherlich auch größere LH-Leistung.
In jedem Fall gibt es einen Randskimmer und dann zur Vorsiebung ein umgekehrtes Bogensieb mit Belüftung und 'Schmutzkorb'.
Leider habe ich hier (Raum Augsburg / Landsberg) noch niemanden gefunden, der PEHD schweißt/verlegt. Wenn ihr jemanden wisst....gerne.
Aber dafür ist Nymphaion sehr nah...

So entstand eine weitere Skizze - leider stimmen die Größenverhältnisse nicht.
  
Der Steg ist als Abdeckung für die 'Technik' entstanden


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Jan. 2019)

anz111 hat aber ein Spaltsiebfilter USIII welches nur mit einer Motorpumpe funkioniert. LH geht nicht wegen der Förderhöhen von ca. 50cm.

Du meinst vermutlich bei Dir ein Spaltsieb im Wasser getaucht mit Nebenstromfilter.
So ähnlich wie die Creelieve in Belgien oder das Konstrukt von geysi...airliftsieve...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erfahrungen-mit-airliftsieve-nachbau.44179/

Zum Filterteich schrieb ich ja schon was...hat vielleicht bei der groben Vorfilterung einen Zweck...ich würde lieber feiner Vorfiltern und FT weglassen und den Teich somit größer.
Wenn es beim FT bleibt, dann an den Enden in den Teich zurück. Ein Rohr oben lange Seite und das andere rechts unten ebenfalls die lange Seite..
Direkter Einlauf in den Teich von der "Filtertechnik" Spaltsieb würde ich vermeiden, weil zuviel grobes dabei.....aber vorbereiten....falls..

BA...mehr in die Mitte mit 1m Abstand, weil dort sammelt sich der Dreck im Falle einer Kreiselströmung und alle Saug Rohre KG125.

LH mach am getauchten Spaltsieb immer Sinn....aber Du musst Dir einiges ausdenken, daß das mit dem Nebenstrom funktioniert.
Es gab hier im Forum mal einige mit Erfahrungen diesbezüglich...suche...mal selber..

PEHD Schweißer sind reisende Gesellen.
LIFRA
Aquatec
Ko-iLandau.de oder polymare im Süden
megakoi

und sicher auch einige andere....
Kannst auch hier nach "Schweißer" oder "PEHD" suchen http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/index.php


----------



## bernias (6. März 2019)

Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit das Schwimmteichbuch von Dobler/Fleischer zu Gemüte gefürt und einige Tröts hier. 
Auch wenn dort geschrieben ist, dass ein Technik freier Teich erst ab 100m² funktioniert, werde ich es in der bei uns möglichen Größe versuchen.
Allerdings möchte ich doch etwas Technik als Oberflächenrandskimmer mit Pumpe oder kleinem LH einbauen.
Die Teichgröße kann 7x8m, Tiefe 1,30/1,40m werden, eventuell noch 1-2m² Sumpfbeet dazu und es kommen keinesfalls Fische hinein.

Von Bodenabläufen möchte ich absehen, da dort - wenn sie nicht sofort mit in Betrieb gehen - Gammel entsteht. Ich möchte so bauen, dass ich ev. die Idee von @Geisy "optimierter Filter für den Luftheber" ohne Problem nachrüsten kann. Die dort beschriebene Oberflächenreinigung möchte ich so ausführen.
Den Oberflächenrandskimmer möchte ich so wie bei @mitch gesehen einbauen, danach ein 'Kanal' zum Siebkorb und dann der Rücklauf zum Teich auf der Gegenseite des Skimmers.

Hier die Teichskizze:
  
Am Terrassenrand eine Stufe auf -50cm zum draufsitzen, was draufstellen, bepflanzen... Die Oberflächen der Stufen möchte ich vermörteln (mit Fasern und Ockerfarbe). Eventueller Rand so gebaut, dass kein Substrat abrutscht.
Der Boden des 'Schwimmbereiches' bekommt Gefälle zu einer Stelle, an die eine Abwasserpumpe gestellt werden kann, um Schmutz abzusaugen oder bei einer (hoffentlich nie) notwendigen Entleerung.
Die Trennmauer wollte ich auf der Folie bauen (Fundament unter der Folie). Wenn das zu kompliziert wird, möchte ich das Klärloch weniger tief machen. Die effektiven Unterwasserpflanzen leben ja meist bis -1,00m.
Trittsteine über Wasseroberfläche auf der Trennmauer zwischen Teich und Flachzone. Das Klärloch kann vielleicht noch eine andere Form bekommen.
Genauer wird es erst, wenn wir die Bepflanzung für die Reinigungszone insgesamt festlegen und damit die genaue Form.

Da von der Strasse zum Teich Gefälle besteht, gibt es eine Mauer aus Tuffsteinen, so dass dann das Gefälle zur Strasse hin zeigt. Davor ein Weg mit Steinen, der als Drainage für den Teichüberlauf fungiert. Ob oberhalb der Mauer Sichtschutz gepflanzt wird oder nach dem Teich zum Weg hin eine extra 'Rohrkolbenzone' oder so entsteht: mal schauen...
Unter dem Teich haben wir eine Wasserader gewünschelt. Schaun wir, ob wir noch mehr darüber erfahren und sie vielleicht anzapfen können. 

Mal schauen, wann andere Arbeiten am Haus den Baustart des Teichs zulassen


----------



## bernias (8. März 2019)

Ich war auf der Gemeinde und habe mir die wichtigsten Trinkwasserwerte geben lassen.

Gesamthärte                   °dH         25,3          
                                        mmol/l      4,51
Karbonathärte                 °dH         23,7
Gesamtmineralisation     mg/l       708
pH                                                  7,16
Leitfähigkeit                      µS         700
CO2 gelöst                      mg/l       56
Nitrat                                mg/l       5,1 

Reichen diese Werte zum aussuchen der Wasserpflanzen?

Von einer zweiten Wasseruhr für die Gartenbewässerung werde ich wohl absehen. Es gibt einen Sockel von 12m³/a, der in jedem Fall mit Abwassergebühren belastet wird. Also würde ich sie nur für einen Teil dir Erstbefüllung nutzen können. 
An 12m³ Verdunstung glaube ich kaum; Regenwasser steht in einer Zisterne zur Verfügung und einen Teil des Dachregenwassers möchte ich immer zum Teich leiten.


----------



## bernias (1. Mai 2019)

Die Planung geht weiter, ein Ergebnis gibt es allerdings noch nicht.
Und da die Renovierung der Hausfassade noch nicht fertig ist, muss auch der neue Teich noch warten.
Ich habe deshalb heute meinen Teichfilter wieder in Betrieb genommen. Das Wasser war mir zu trübe.
So sieht's im Moment aus:
  
Die rechte Tonne auf dem Bild ist mit 20 Koibürsten bestückt, die linke mit Schaumstoffwürfeln.


----------



## bernias (8. Juli 2019)

Mein Teichfilter macht seine Aufgabe sehr gut.
Leider hat uns der Hagel die Teichfolie am oberen Rand ziemlich demoliert. Es wird also langsam Zeit, was zu tun....


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Juli 2019)

Moin

Ich hab gerade dein Thema hier entdeckt... Du willst keine Fische. Du fütterst also nichts. Da braucht es meiner Meinung nach weder Filter noch Pumpen oder sonstwas. Die Idee eines Naturteiches ist, dass der sich von alleine im Gleichgewicht hält. Also ohne dein zutun, das ist extrem pflegeleicht. Das, was aus der Luft an Nährstoffen eingetragen wird, von den Schwimmpflanzen im Teich verwertet wird. Filterst Du alles raus, verhungern die.

Ich habe seit diesem Frühjahr einen Folienteich von etwa 6m^3, rund 10m^2 Oberfläche, der ohne jede Technik bestens funktioniert. Klares Wasser, die Pflanzen gedeihen gut und im Teich tummeln sich Wasserflöhe und __ Schwimmkäfer. Algen hatte ich mal verstärkt, als die Kinder beim plantschen alle Erde aufgewirbelt haben. Die Algen hab ich mit der Hand rausgeholt, seitdem ist wieder Ruhe auf der Front. Zum Schwimmen ist er zu klein, aber die Wasserqualität reicht dazu mit Sicherheit. Deutlich klarer als unsere Kiesgrube.

Erst wenn Du meinst, dass Du im Schwimmteich so gar keine Pflanzen im Wasser erträgst, weder Algen noch sowas wie __ Hornblatt, dann brauchst Du Technik. Aber das hat dann nichts mehr mit Naturteich zu tun, den Du ja anstrebst.


----------



## bernias (11. Juli 2019)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag, Ralph.
Ich habe noch eine kleine Teichpfütze an der Terrasse und da funktioniert das genau so, wie Du schreibst.
Für den großen Teich stelle ich mir lediglich eine Oberflächenabsaugung mit einem Sieb (vielleicht 1mm?) vor. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass in den Teich schon einiges an Blättern etc. - vor allem bei Wind, und den haben wir hier schon öfter - eingetragen wird.
Filterung plane ich keine, nur die Oberflächen-Grobabsiebung mit (kleinem) LH zum Teich zurück. 
Aber noch ist dass alles nur Plan....
Und Pflanzen müssen sein und stören auch nicht beim 'planschen'.


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Juli 2019)

Ich verzichte auch auf die Oberflächenabsaugung. Letztlich ist das der einzige Weg, auf dem Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen. Von irgendwas müssen die Unterwasserpflanzen ja leben... Im Herbst wird ich einen Kescher bemühen, wenn der Baum daneben sein Laub abschmeißt.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (11. Juli 2019)

Auch in bin gerade auf dein Thema im Forum unter "neue Beiträge" gestoßen... 
Ich drück' dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass Du bald die Fassaden-/ bzw. Hausrenovierung abschließen kannst, um mit deinem Schwimmteichprojekt beginnen zu können.

Hier wurden ja teilweise schon einige Anregungen gegeben.
Selbst wenn du erst einmal "mit wenig Technik" arbeiten solltest, würde ich mir tatsächlich die Option offen halten, um Dingen nachrüsten zu können für später. Man ärgert sich sonst, da man sonst aufwändig umbauen muss. Auch eine Art Bodenablauf (eventuell über der Folie, kaschiert in einer Rinne?) muss nicht unbedingt etwas Schlechtes sein. 
Wenn man ausreichende Durchströmung/Verwirbelung am Bodenablauf hat, verstopft er auch nicht und ist eine gute Hilfe, wenn man doch mal keine Lust zum Saugen des Schwimmteichbodens hat in kurzen Abständen.

Gerade wenn die Regenerationszone nicht übermäßig groß sein sollte, ist es möglicherweise ratsam dauerhaft nachzuhelfen, mit Filtern oder sogar UV-Lampen gegen grünes Wasser (Schwebealgen).
Viele Leute unterschätzen einfach, wie viel "Natur sie beim Baden vertragen" im Vorfeld - und müssen eben dann leider umbauen.
Solche natürlichen Gewässer ohne technische Hilfe funktionieren oft nur durch eine gewisse Größe (ca. 100 qm Fläche) und eine* sehr üppige* Regenerationszone (mindestens  50% der Teichfläche, wenn nicht sogar eher 2/3 der Fläche).

Dazu sollte man natürlich Rat suchen, wie die Bepflanzung ideal für deinen Standort (Sonne/Umfeld) oder deine Füllwasserqualität ist. Das setzt doch etwas mehr an vorausschauender Planung voraus. Gerade die Füllwasserqualität ist oft kritisch zu sehen. 
Wenn man nährstoffarm "bleiben will", kommt man dauerhaft eher nicht ohne Phosphatfilter für das Nachfüllwasser aus. Das war in unserem Fall sehr merklich beobachtbar, als wir für unsere Nachfüllautomatik einen PO4-Filter *vorschalteten*. Das Fadenalgenwachstum bleibt nun seit Jahren, in der "kritischen Jahreszeit", nahezu aus.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen großzügigen Skimmer wenigstens einplanen, der einen großen Schmutzkorb hat, wenn schon kein Bodenablauf eingeplant wird.
Man unterschätzt einfach, wie viel "Eintrag" so ein Teich gerade in den Sommermonaten hat (z.B. Blüten, etc.) . Mit kleinen Teichskimmern ist man eigentlich nur am Ausräumen des Skimmerkorbs täglich. Wenn man gut dimensioniert plant, kommt man mit Wartungsintervallen von ca. einer Woche aus.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg, beim Überlegen und Planen - und hoffentlich bald beim Ausführen!


----------



## bernias (12. Juli 2019)

Es sollen sicher etwas über 50% Regenerationszone werden. Soviel wie möglich halt...


cafedelmar80 schrieb:


> die Option offen halten, um Dingen nachrüsten zu können


Das beschäftigt mich auch schon einige Zeit.
Ich bin auch einem Bodenablauf gar nicht abgeneigt. Aber was ist mit einem 110er Rohr, das für ev. später eingebaut ist, aber zunächst nicht durchspült wird?
Meine Überlegung geht momentan dahin:
In der Nähe des Skimmers eine Rohrdurchführung einbauen und verschließen. Damit wäre ein sicherer Foliendurchgang erstellt und später keine Arbeiten mit Wasserablassen verbunden. Ich könnte dann ein Rohr innerhalb der Folie an den Boden führen und dort per Schwerkraft absaugen. Das Rohr wäre sicher gut zu kaschieren und an die richtige Stelle zu führen. Also keine großen nachträglichen Umbauten.
Den LH schon anfangs groß genug wählen und mit geringer Luftmenge betreiben oder später einen größeren einbauen. Auch keine große Sache.
Notwendige Rücklaufleitungen - soweit sie sofort durchspült werden - genügend groß dimensionieren. Ansonsten nur Leerrohre vorsehen.

Phosphatwert werde ich nochmal nachfragen. Eventuell an einen Zeolithfilter für den Zulauf denken. Muss ja nicht fest eingebaut werden.

Sollten die Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen nicht ausreichen, gäbe es ja die Möglichkeit gezielt zu düngen. Auch könnte der LH nur soviel pro Tag laufen, wie für die Durchspülung der Rohre notwendig ist. Das Sieb der Oberflächenreinigung soll nur die groben Sachen zurückhalten. Den Kescher wird sie wohl nicht komplett ersetzen. Absterbende Pflanzen und Pflanzenreste, eingetragener Blütenstaub.... sollten genügend düngen.

So langsam wird ein richtiger Plan draus, danke Euch allen für Eure Mithilfe.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juli 2019)

Hier haben viele grosse Teiche mit Filteranlagen....und da verhungern nicht alle Wasserpflanzen....Quatsch.
Die Natur selektiert...es wird nicht alles in jedem Teich überleben. 

Wenn man Schwarzschlamm am Teichboden und Pollen und Staub auf der Wasseroberfläche  mag muss man gar nichts Filtern...

Skimmer saugen auch sehr feinen Schmuz ab..Pollen etc also sollte da auch ein Filter sein, der das zurückhält.
Ansonsten wird der Dreck im Kreis gepumpt..

Bei 100m3 würde ich auch bei einem naturnahen Teich zentral 3 oder 4 BA setzen in KG 125 und 1 oder 2 Skimmer...sowie die gleiche Anzahl Rückläufe.
Alle BA kann man auch mit Absperrscheiben verschliessen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist...
BA und KG Rohr Kosten nicht die Welt im Verhältnis zum Gesamtwerk.

Filterkeller.. alles so dimensionieren, dass man Bei Bedarf später einen automatischen Filter nachrüsten kann ohne nochmals am Teich umbauen zu müssen.
Dann hat man auch bei geringen Förderhöhen geringe Betriebskosten

Ich weiss wovon ich schreibe...


----------



## bernias (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo Thorsten.
Die Absperrscheiben sind dicht? Ich möchte in nicht benutzten Rohren keinen Gammel haben.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2019)

Nicht benutzte BA klebt man zwar fertig ein, aber man muss ja nicht unbedingt die Folie sofort aufschneiden. D.h. es läuft kein Wasser in die Leitungen und somit auch kein Schmutz


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Juli 2019)

Und das BA Töpchen füllt man vorher mit Sandsäckcen damit der Wasserdruck die Folie nicht so dehnt...

Absperrscheibe sollten dicht sein.


----------



## bernias (6. Apr. 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Die Fassadenerneuerung vom Haus ist abgeschlossen und jetzt geht es an den Teich. 
Wir haben uns zwischenzeitlich den Teich bei @anz111 angeschaut und viele Ideen mitgenommen.
Es soll ein Teich für und mit der Natur werden, in dem man auch mal abkühlen bzw. 'schwimmen' kann. Wobei das hier wohl nur recht selten vorkommen wird. Mal schauen.
*Technik:*
Auf Technik werden wir weitest gehend verzichten. Es kommt ein Randskimmer mit 30cm Maul rein und ein Midisieve. Zurückgepumpt wird mit einer 3,5/5m³ Pumpe. Eigene Stromabsicherung und 2poligem Schalter.
Der Einspeisepunkt ist mit einem x gekennzeichnet. Dahin wird möglichst Rohr verlegt (Strömungswiderstand).
Bodenabläufe fehlen, es wird der mit glatten Steinen belegte Boden bei Bedarf abgesaugt.
Wir denken im Groben an 3 Tiefenzonen -60, -40 und -20. Beim Bau kann da noch 'Feinabstimmung' kommen.
*Substrat:*
es wird ein Lehm-Sandgemisch, das ich aus einer nahen Kiesgrube bekommen kann. Rücksprache mit Pflanzenlieferanten ergab, dass wir das nehmen können. Abgedeckt wird mit Betonsand.
*Form:*
Der Plan zeigt einen rechteckigen Teich. An der Seite von Haus und der Terrasse 'muss' das so sein. Wir möchten schnell Tiefe haben.
Auf die Stufe -50 beim Haus sollen ev. Töpfe mit Pflanzen gestellt werden.
Jetzt beim Schreiben denke ich, die Stufe auf dem Plan 4-1 mit dem ? wird Richtung Strasse hin weitergeführt als Ufergraben - so wie es @4711LIMA später gebaut hat.
*Bau:*
Wir haben hier am Ort einen kleinen Unternehmer, der schon viele Teiche gebaut hat. Der wird uns die Schaufelei größtenteils abnehmen.
*Folie:*
Ich favorisiere EPDM. Vielleicht aber doch PVC was dann vor Ort eingepasst wird. Mal schauen, ob ein Teichbauer aus der Nähe das machen möchte. Ansonsten müssen wohl die Falten beim EPDM verklebt werden. Für PEHD hab ich bisher nur einen gefunden, der dann mind. 1Tag Anreise hat.
*Uferrand:*
Kunststoffstreifen (14cm hoch), nivelliert, mit Beton stabilisiert.
Bei PVC-Folie habe ich noch keine so richtige Idee, wie ich den UV-Schutz bewerkstelligen soll. Ufermatte ist nicht so meins. Vielleicht von dem Kunststoffstreifen, den gibt es ja auch schmaler ....
*Pflanzen:*
Gibt es in Neusäss bei Augsburg zum abholen. Leider hat Nymphaion nicht mehr so viel.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Anregungen / Verbesserungen etc habt und mir die mitteilt.
Fotos gibt es keine aktuelleren, wie die weiter oben.
Vom Bau wird es sicherlich viele geben. Denn von euren Fotos habe ich am meisten gelernt.


----------



## bernias (9. Apr. 2021)

Überlegungen zum Uferrand
Bei der Verwendung von PVC Folie muss ich ja an der Terrasse die senkrecht laufende PVC Folie schützen.
Könnte das so gehen?
  
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, das so zu kleben? Damit halt keine Kapilarwirkung entsteht.


----------



## bernias (9. Apr. 2021)

Habe dafür Innotec 01.2423 gefunden. 
Gibt es Erfahrungen für diesen Zweck?


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, warum hier alle immer vor "sofort zerfallender PVC-Folie" Angst haben.
Das sind Geschichten aus der Steinzeit oder sie belegen den Einsatz einer falschen Folie.

Qualitativ gute PVC-Folien sind mehrlagig und kommen mit der Sonneneinstrahlung gut zurecht.
Das Internet wäre sonst voll von solchen Problemen bei Pools, Teichen, etc. pp.
Man darf eben halt nicht die allerbilligste "Teichfolie" aus irgendeinem Baumarkt o.ä. kaufen, welche man schon im neuwertigen Zustand mit der Hand zerreißen kann.


Zur Uferrandbefestigung:
Ein ordentlicher "Teichfritze" verschweißt Dir die Folien vor Ort und bietet Dir auch sogenannte Verbundbleche(-winkel) an, an welchen die Folie angeschweißt werden kann.
Ähnlich hier:
 

Dein obiges Konstrukt aus der Zeichnung mit EPDM-Folienüberdeckung kannst Du somit beruhigt verwerfen.


VG Carsten



PS:
Zur Zeit nutze ich die 0815-Preiswertfolie (1mm) vom alten Teich aus dem Jahre 1997 derzeit noch als Unterlage bei Fertigbetonanlieferungen o.ä.
Die Folie besitzt immer noch genügend Flexibilität und zerfällt nicht, obwohl schon gefühlte hundert Mal auf- und wieder zusammengerollt.


----------



## bernias (9. Apr. 2021)

Danke Carsten.
In der vorhandenen Teichpfütze ist auch so eine alte 1mm PVC-Folie drin. Die ist außerhalb vom Wasser sowas von hart und hat vom Hagel 5cm große Löcher.
Dieserhalben mache ich mir Gedanken.
Mir geht es auch nur um den senkrechten Bereich an der Terrasse. Dort bekäme die Folie von früh morgens bis nach 14.00 volle Sonne ab.
Für den restlichen Teichrand sehe ich kein Problem, da gibt viel Schönes zum Verkleiden.
Von Holz, Baumstämmen, Steine, Pflanzen .....


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2021)

Es ist eben nicht so, dass PVC-Folie gleich PVC-Folie ist.
(Z. Bsp. kann ich meine Uraltfolie auch im Winter auf- und zusammenrollen.)

Deshalb besorge Dir qualitativ gute Folie und dann hast Du diese Probleme so nicht.

Und was würden sonst die Leute mit ihren Badepools machen,  auch EPDM drauf kleben?
Du merkst schon, ist Quatsch ...


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (9. Apr. 2021)

Der Optik halber würde ich keine EPDM Folie nutzen sonder mit zB Inotec aufgeklebte Kunstrasenstreifen.


----------



## bernias (3. Mai 2021)

Unser Baggerfahrer war da und hat sich die Sache angeschaut.
Danach noch kleine Änderungen am Teichprofil.
  
Noch ein paar Vorbereitungen und dann geht es los.


----------

